# Contact info for Keith Jarrett.



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Contact Tim Fenston 559-313-5084

Sub in 8x8x20 50lb boxes.


----------



## dbfarms (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Your welcome, sub has micro-flora builder for the mid gut, 20% protein & 10% (fat) lipids sterols which works out to 30% protein & fat combined, for fat heathly winter bees.  Good luck to all this winter. The next 90 days will be the longest three months for most of us that pollinate almonds.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

Keith - Reply to my PM. or just let me know here. I've got some stored that should get me through another round . How well , and how long will it store ?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BB, it will store fine over the winter, how long will it store??? Thats a good question, I have used some that was year an a half old, was it as good as fresh, ah, probably not.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

how much does one of these 50lb boxes cost?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I think if we talk about sub in general were OK, but if we start talking about price of a certain product this this thread is going to get axed.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

It is the best stuff and it is 1/2 the cost pretty much of others. I would reach out it is worth your time to find out the price personally from them. I got some last year and it rocked. Just as that commercial goes "made from the best stuff on earth"


----------



## hystad (Jan 14, 2011)

Keith do you have anyone a little more north selling your stuff?


----------

